

Government regulation for strong authentication on the internet. - olefoo
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/09/technology/09security.html?em

======
olefoo
This comment is attached to a story about an emergent, and in my opinion,
inevitable, trend where policymakers are proposing to mandate verifiable
identity for internet communications. Which is something that anyone who is
building a business on the internet today will have to deal with in the near
future. And yet only one other person thought it interesting enough to vote
on, and noone other than myself has commented on it.

This is one of those things where the implementation details will matter a
lot. Especially to people who are interested in stable transaction systems. If
hackers don't get involved in the policy debate now; we'll get saddled with
some POS that writes a single vendor into the smallest transaction.

This article has fallen off the new page, which means, that at this point it
is gone from public discussion.

